# front bumper



## serjunky (Oct 21, 2002)

Please forgive me if I've missed previous posts on this!! I live in Michigan (rear plate only) but the dealer had to trade to get the SE-R I wanted. My car came from Chicago (front & rear plate state) and the front plate holder was already on my car. The dealer just punched through the bumper with screws to put the front plate holder on and so the holes aren't even clean. I've been driving around with an empty plate holder on my car trying to figure out what to do about this. Is there a way to fill the holes in the plasic, has anyone found a cool looking SE-R plate I can stick in the holder. HELP!!!!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you aren't legally required to have both front and rear plates in Michigan?


----------



## serjunky (Oct 21, 2002)

No we just have rear plates. So what do I do about my front bumper?

Thanks


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

nothing. Don't waste your money. It's plastic.......it won't rust...............so don't waste your money, or just cover it with some other front plate.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

You could also use one of those nifty Greddy or license plate hole inserts if the holes bug you that much. That would be one of the most annoying things for me if I didn't run a front license plate. When I got my new front bumper, I didn't have them drill holes for the license plate. Found out the hard way when I got a ticket for not having one.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2002)

there's allways bondo 
my suggestion would be to wait until u can buy a front bumper u like...
as for front plate states, call your dept. of transportation and ask about putting it in your front window. some states figure it's just as good.


----------

